# turbo ka24de with internals? how much $, and what to get



## deezlins (Oct 6, 2003)

Im a bit of a 240 newbie, im thinking of buying a 240, probably 95. So im thinking of building internals of the stock ka24de and turbo'ing it. I would like to have 350-400whp in a daily driven car. So what kind of parts do you think i should get? What all would i need (dont know alot about these engines)? What kind of compression ratio should i run? How much would it cost including labor to get it all done(not including car)? 
Also, if i get a 240 should i get the SE? is the 5-lug better to have?
sorry for all the questions, Any help is appreciated, thanks guys/girls


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

As a guide...

9.3 compression ratio
small to mid sized Garrett GT30 with external wastegate
550 to 750cc injectors
remap or new management
z32 afm or MAP sensor
turbo back 3" exhaust
front mount intercooler with piping
electronic boost controller
boost gauge
pod filter
possibly stage 1 cams
bosche 040/044 fuel pump
upgraded FPR - maybe rising rate
BOV
head gasket
forged pistons
possibly performance valves and springs

If not full 5 lug conversion, z32/r32/r33 front brakes are a good idea


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

minor note on the SE idea...

the 5 lug option gives you the advantage of a MUCH wider selection of wheels and it makes z32/r32/r33 brake conversions much easier.

AND

if you are lucky, only the SE models came with LSD, you can find one with LSD. Easy way to check, if it comes with ABS, it's got LSD.

happy hunting!


----------



## deezlins (Oct 6, 2003)

thanks for the info guys
so i wouldnt need forged rods? are the ka24de rods pretty strong? would i need to do anything to the crank?
what are some good fuel management options? 
does anyone have any idea of how much all this would cost me?
I know this is alot to ask, but could you tell me where to get these things from too?
thanks


----------



## DOHC240sxBadBoy (Oct 15, 2003)

What's "LSD"?


----------



## deezlins (Oct 6, 2003)

limited-slip-differential


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

check out this KA, over 400hp & tq: Turbo KA


----------



## DOHC240sxBadBoy (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanx deezlins. Is that aka Super Hicas, if so maybe you can answer my ?. My Super Hicas warning light comes on I switch the ignition off and pop the clutch to get it going again and the light goes off. Is this warning that my HICAS is going out soon or what, and where do you think I can get it checked.

TFTH
Carlos


----------



## DOHC240sxBadBoy (Oct 15, 2003)

Nah nvm just found and checked owner's manually, it's a 4 wheel steering system, said it's a bad thing. I'll take it to a nissan dealer.

TFTH anyways


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

DOHC240sxBadBoy said:


> *What's "LSD"? *


i'll give you a dollar for that thing. all it does it weigh your car down and makes your wheels do crazy stuff. so i will be glad to step in and take that problem off your hands


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *i'll give you a dollar for that thing. all it does it weigh your car down and makes your wheels do crazy stuff. so i will be glad to step in and take that problem off your hands  *


don't take advantage of the newbs... we're here to help them know what they have... not take it away from them.... haha


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *don't take advantage of the newbs... we're here to help them know what they have... not take it away from them.... haha
> 
> *


i just had to do it


----------



## afaeguy (Jan 14, 2003)

did non-ABS versions of the s14 come with an LSD and if so, how would one know?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

the same way you would check to see if any other 240sx had lsd.

http://www.nissanforums.com/faq


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

not trying to take this over, but do KA24DE internals fit KA24E engines??


----------



## afaeguy (Jan 14, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *the same way you would check to see if any other 240sx had lsd.
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/faq *



thanks, sorry i didnt look there first.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

afaeguy said:


> *thanks, sorry i didnt look there first. *


it's ok, there are no links to that anywhere... the mods aren't ready to promote it fully just yet.

we 240 guys are just a bit special 

even though I drive a max... whatever


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

> not trying to take this over, but do KA24DE internals fit KA24E engines??


From what I understand, DE engines are the DOHC version. While the E engine is the SOHC. Internal wise, the bottom end stuff will interchange while Im not sure if the heads will fit. But im 97% sure they will.

As for building power out of these engines, it is possible with the stock rods, as I have built my brother's 97 DE engine with the stock crank & rods, but with forged pistons. So far with almost 13psi, its pushing just under 280hp. But we still have a LOT more tuning to do as we are getting some slight detonation with the crap gas we have here in Hawaii and had to pull out alot of timing as a result. But all in all, pretty good for a truck engine.

-verno


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

verno-dub said:


> *pretty good for a truck engine.*


it's not a truck engine (just say yes before drift rolls in here )


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

too late  its not a truck engine damnit!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

LOL


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> too late  its not a truck engine damnit!


Oops! Sorry! LOL! I tell you this tho'. That extra 400cc's help with the low end compared to the SR20's running around here in Hawaii....


----------

